# Rena XP-4 Vs. Eheim 2250



## Solice (Mar 9, 2007)

My long term goal is a large Blue Diamond Rhom living in my 125g. 
Marine sand substrate, one AC 802 power head and a large piece of driftwood in the center. 
I am currently running:

(1)Eheim 2215
(1)Eheim 2217

Both filters are setup w/two stages of mech. and the rest bio media. They are both running well. I wish to add one more filter to this (and perhaps one day drop the smaller Eheim) and I am thinking that I should go with the highest gph rating I can get for the money.

The XP-4 has a higher gph rate according to the advertising I have seen: 450gph "Flow Rate" and 190gph with media. 
It holds 3 U.S. gallons of media (11.5 Ltr)

The 2250 advertises a 250gph output but I cannot find if this is with or w/o media.
It holds 12 Liter of media.

I can get either of these guys @ $180.

I have no experiance with the XP filters but so many people on this site speak highly of them that I have no real worries about it. I do however have years of experiance with Eheim (among many other makers) and really do love them over all.
What do you guys think?

Thanks in advance,
Matt


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

You get what you pay for eheim is still top dog among canisters. Don't get me wrong rena makes a good one but eheims are still overall better imo. Renas are cheaper, thats why a lot of members talk about & have them.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Outie said:


> You get what you pay for eheim is still top dog among canisters. Don't get me wrong rena makes a good one but eheims are still overall better imo. Renas are cheaper, thats why a lot of members talk about & have them.


I have a 2260 which is a larger version of teh 2250. As far as I am aware of, the 2250 and 60 do not ship with any media nor the quick release connectors. All those will ad a big amount to the price but having said that, I love my 2260. Its a tank. Unfortunatly it is considerably more noisy than the 2217. I'd say its about the same volume as four of them but I guess it does the work of four so its within reason.


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

i have a eheim not sure what model but i know it does up to 80g tanks and i have it on my 65g which keeps it crystal clear. first canister filter i've had and i love it easy to setup i cleaned it once already and it was as easy as putting it together. so for in the future if i get a bigger tank i'm sticking with eheims i swear by them. i had it going for two weeks to cycle tank which i think is pretty quick so i like em.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

I love my eheim 2217. I have it running on my 75g along with an AC110. The 2217 is dead silent, the only way to tell if it's running is by touching it. It's the way to go if you want a silent aquarium. Very efficient filter and they last forever. Go with eheim


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I have had an eheim 2213 and 2217 in the past, I thought they were alright. I sold those and got 2 XP4's and I will never go back. There is no bypass with this filter design, it just pumps high flow through 4 huge baskets of media. They are a much better deal, and very reliable and quiet. Definately go with the XP4


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Aaronic said:


> ...The 2250 advertises a 250gph output but I cannot find if this is with or w/o media.
> It holds 12 Liter of media.
> 
> I can get either of these guys @ $180...


I found a very nice review of an eheim 2250 for ya. Take a look. Will probably tell you all ou want to know about this filter.

http://www.cloudytanks.com/reviews/canisters/2250.html


----------



## Solice (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your input.
svtcontour, thank you for that link. It was not only helpfull to look at the supplied images but the testimonial of the user just confirms all that I have learned from experiance and research over the past few years in this hobby.
After exaustive and extensive review I have decided to go with the Eheim.
Now, do I really want the 2250 or do I want the _2260_...lol
Im never happy


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Solice said:


> Thank you everyone for your input.
> svtcontour, thank you for that link. It was not only helpfull to look at the supplied images but the testimonial of the user just confirms all that I have learned from experiance and research over the past few years in this hobby.
> After exaustive and extensive review I have decided to go with the Eheim.
> Now, do I really want the 2250 or do I want the _2260_...lol
> Im never happy


Haha well I gotta say, I love my 2260 but I DREAD the time I gotta clean it (about every 3-4 months I do it) because it freaking weighs a TON. I've constructed a little round stand it sits on that has 4 wheels so I can wheel it into the furnace room as my tank is in the basement and thats where I do the cleanings. If I ever thougth I had to move it further, I'd buy a crane. LOL. But all swearing and cursing aside when I do have to move it, I will say I love it more than any filter I could imagine ever buying. Not one part of it looks like a weak link to me.

One thing too, the thumbscrews that bolt the lid down, you dont actually have to use a lot of force on them. About what a 5 year old could deliver is probably good enough. I tighten mine in a star shaped pattern, alternating which one I tighten. Once I fill it up with water, I double check that non was loose.

If you do end up buying the thing (2250 or 60) and need to ask any questions, feel free to ask me.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

svtcontour said:


> ...The 2250 advertises a 250gph output but I cannot find if this is with or w/o media.
> It holds 12 Liter of media.
> 
> I can get either of these guys @ $180...


I found a very nice review of an eheim 2250 for ya. Take a look. Will probably tell you all ou want to know about this filter.

http://www.cloudytanks.com/reviews/canisters/2250.html
[/quote]

You are right, there is no by-pass in those eheim models either. The XP4 essentially does the same thing with a higher flow rate, and is much easier to clean. 4 seperate baskets that come right out. Comes with quick release valve, couldn't be easier.

Aaron


----------

